# What's a really cheap way to decorate?



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I have an empty 20 gallon "tall" tank. 

I'm highly considering making a sorority out of it. Although, I have no idea to decorate it cheaply. My previous idea would take about $70. I'd really like to save that project for later!

Currently I have 1 female, but I want to buy another female from PetSmart right now. So of course I'd find a 3rd somewhere to add them in together. I'd really like to jump on it now because I have a betta coming next week and this would give him a 2.5 lighted & filtered tank. 

Any ideas??

(By the way, it's okay if it looks "ghetto" for now!)​


----------



## iamtetsuo (Dec 10, 2009)

River rocks from your local home improvement store would be cheap. Same with ceramic pots. Cheaper? Hardwood logs from a local river or forest (boil them for a long time though). Same for river rocks but don't boil the rocks!

Java fern is usually very cheap. So are some other live plants.

Scour craigslist for people selling aquarium equipment, chances are they have some leftover decorations too.

Make your own caves with glass jars or pvc pipe and aquarium epoxy.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I forgot about hardware stores! 

$5 for 50lbs worth of sand, whooo!! 

I think I could do well with PVC piping.... Maybe I could get moss growing on there? 

How exactly do you "treat" PVC? I could put in a whole bunch to make a "playground" effect and grow moss on there...


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You just rinse the PVC really well in warm water


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I wouldnt put any non-hard wood in there..

Be careful the turns in the pvc arent too tight/too many in one shot, they seem to get a little confused! XD

For plants (non-live), try going to local craft stores for fake flowers. Go for ones without metal inside them and ones that arent scented and have no "powder" like suff to stimulate the insides of the plant. Let em soak for a few days in warm water (add in 3-5tsp/gallon of AQ salt if you want) to clean and make sure no colors leak. Michael's has good prices and usually have coupons online that can take even more money off your price! I have silk flowers in mine, theyre cute. Leaves look good, too!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Somewhere on here someone had a glass jar for a cave but what they did was bought some aquarium sealent and glued gravel all around the jar with it to make it look more natural and to make it more private and cozy for the fish.I'm sure it woulden't cost much to do that.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ just be careful with clear things, they cant tell sometimes when there's just empty glass and freak out because they cant get out! XD (I had a few glass shot glasses, they went in and then couldnt figure out how to get out..)


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> ^ just be careful with clear things, they cant tell sometimes when there's just empty glass and freak out because they cant get out! XD (I had a few glass shot glasses, they went in and then couldnt figure out how to get out..)


yeah I've heard that about shot glass and other glass things, but if she glued the gravel on the outside it would be dark and a jar is pretty big so they could turn around in it and see the only opening.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My fish really loves that gravel covered glass jar cave.. Coconuts make awesome caves too...My one fish never was a cave fish...Until I put a coconut in his tank...:lol:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You can never go wrong with terra cotta pots either! Less than a dollar each. And if you don`t want to bother with live plants, you can always get fake plants for the dollar store or a craft store for much cheaper than what they sell at the petstore-just be sure there`s no wire.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

terra cotta pots are really cool. You dont have to leave them whole either...breaking out the bottom makes a cool tunnel or you can stack them up for a neat look.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm...gravel doesn't cost too much, maybe 3.99.
I used coconuts as caves, but they need to be boiled from tannins and sanded down smooth.
You could use a coffee cup, or a decorative bowl or vase.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

My fish love my coffee cups. I'd recommend them to anybody. Just make sure you leave it in a container of water for a week or so. This way you'll know not to put it in if paint ships off.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow I never knew you could use the fake plants from craft stores! I always wondered that. 

I am not sure if I am going to set it up yet. But I am getting a 5 gallon soon hopefully for my new AB betta so these are great ideas... let's hope I get this tank! It'd be a life saver!

Ok do any of you have pics of those examples??


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

You could find silk plants (FOR aquariums!) Cheap if you know where to look. Like at a LFS I can buy for $5 a pack of silk plants that look real and includes 3 large ones that fills up a 10 gallon fairly nice, and with just 2 packs of silk plants the tank is filled, slightly crowded but high amount of cover, plenty for a sorority. If you could find a similar deal you'd have cheap good looking cover that fills the tank with hiding places (12-15 large silk plants) for $20-$25. Then get a bunch of $1 terra cotta pots, substrate, If you want coffee mugs but they wouldn't look so good and the above would probably be more than enough cover. You could do some DIY coconut caves if you want... And add a large hunk of driftwood for a mega hiding spot, only a small piece is needed to fill a 20 long. (If you want to go cheap, by the way, never get live plants. Compared to fake they are highly over priced!!) This plan is about $40-$50 (and looks good ^.^). That's my suggestion, anyways.

EDIT: For whatever reason I thought you had a 20 long. Standard tanks are a lot easier to fill, you don't need as much stuff to add all the hiding places you need. So the above suggested might be too many hiding places lol.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

There's also lucky bamboo which you can find for cheap at a lot of places. I heard Petsmart is also having a huge sale on their aquatic plants too. Like moss balls, Java-moss ect.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

PVC pipes are cool... Even if you put them in every once in awhile for mental stimulation (the fishes, that is). 

With *terra cotta pots*, be sure that you either *plug the drainage hole, knock out the bottom or break it into large pieces*. We've had a number of bettas sticking their heads into the drainage hole here on the forum... including mine! While my fish survived with only a mild disfiguration, other bettas have died from their injuries.

Sometimes our little buddies are too curious for their own good...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I use a TC pot broken in two. My guy has twO hiding places and java moss and a large silk(ish) plant in a ten gallon. GOod luck;-)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Bought the 10 gallon. I have substrate, 3 silk plants, and a nice sized terra gotta pot. I have a moss ball already and I am hoping to float some anacharis. All this about $30 which I don't think is bad at all! 

Also, I might get a rooted live plant. It will just br him so hopefully this is enough cover for him. :3 I will post pictures soon!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, how should I treat the terra cotta pot? It is from walmart.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Terra cotta pots should just be washed with some conditioned water, and once you deal with the drainage hole, you can place it in the tank.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

That simple? My mom thinks the clay is going to kill the fish, LOL.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay guys, I got the 10 gallon. I have decided to contribute it to my AB male coming in the mail right now. Once I can afford more, I shall remove him, keep him in something smaller a few days, slip in a divider, and place Julep in with him as their permanent set-up! 

This is it so far; 










I want to get some light tan/white sand to place in there. Then I would make a "hill" up to the other side & place the pebbles grouped tight together like that on top of said "hill". I will leave the other half completely empty. Hopefully I can get some more live plants to place around the pots, and there will be a moss ball in there along with a good amount of anacharis. Maybe some duckweed later? I am considering getting large "stones" as well to scatter 3-4 around the tank randomly for more "zen" appeal.

I feel with the sand and one half heavy cover and the other half more empty (I will probably place something over there eventually) that it will give him at least 5 gallons of free swimming space, and another 5 gallons of complete cover & paradise!! 

$14-10 gallon tank
$5-3 silk plants
$3-Bunch of anacharis
$1.50-Terra cotta pot
$5-Sand
$1.50-Thermometer
$5-Heater

I already had the moss ball, filter & that pebble substrate. So altogether I will spend around $35, which I am purely happy about! Plus, it looks good! I still need to get some live rooted plants, a lighted hood (which I will do fine without for awhile), maybe duckweed, and some kind of nylon/sponge for the intake of the filter. As well, once the tank cycles with the media that is in the filter (I'm using the filter from a cycled tank) I will replace it with some sponge type of filter, maybe that Fluval stuff.

I would just like everyone to know, it was about the same price for me to do the 10 gallon compared to the freakin' 2-3 gallons! A 3 gallon Kritter Keeper is $12, a 2.5 gallon tank is $15, and any of the "sets" are over $20. 

What do you guys think about the set-up??? C:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Great! I luv it! Mines better though;-) hhaha ur fish will be very happy in there! Good luck!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, those little set ups are expensive... you got the best deal for the money.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you just use unused panty hose for the intake?

And thanks! Those things are flippin expensive! And mine will be amazing it just has to be fully put together first


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup, pantyhose/nylons are good for intakes and for holding baffling sponges, etc. to the outflow. One pair gives you alot of material to work with.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Is a regular rubber band okay to use?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I tend to shy away from rubber bands, as they deteriorate over time (even when they are not in water)... not sure how toxic their deterioration process is... or if the fish would pick at them once the process had begun, and get poisoned that way.

I have seen other forum members using rubber bands, however. So it's your judgement call. I think the nylons are good for doing everything the rubber bands can do, with less impact on the tank enviroment. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

So maybe I should just use the panty hose to wrap around the intake and tie it with more of the panty hose?


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

If you live near a roberts craft store, watch it. They are all going out of business, and switching to an online store. One of mine had all of their glass pebbles and marbles (fish safe) on sale for about .25 cents each. You'll never beat that deal. So I bought about 15 bags of rocks. Buy a bunch, check Ebay and whatnot. Ceramic cups are amazing! Buy them from the dollar store, or 3.99 at target. Plants? they are the most expensive, but check walmart plants. Or, if you have friends, ask around. They might have had a fish tank when they were younger, or their parents might have. Ask if they have anything they are willing to sell you. 
I got a lot of my stuff from my bro. We forgot to sell it all at a yard sale


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Whoa! I will have to look and see if one is near me!

I buy substrate from the dollar store a lot. They sell packs of river rock and bring them home and boil some water, turn off the heat, and drop them in. They look GORGEOUS in Kaida's tank!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

BTW, yes, you can use part of the nylon hose as a tie to keep the cover over the intake. Nylons are very useful!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

They're 35¢ at walmart, too! ^^

I believe I have decided on plants which should cost me $10. I am considering returning the silk plants so I am back in my budget. Or, keep the silk and just get 2 plants. 

Which option should I go with??


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

There are benefits and drawbacks to each type of "plant".

I went all silk in my tank (except for the floating plant mats, which are plastic). They are low maintence (just a light cleaning now and then, to remove algae build up) and don't die.

Real plants provide nutrition for some creatures, remove harmful organics from the water and provide a natural enviroment. But if they start to decompose in the tank, they add to the harmful organic matter. 

Maybe you could try some of each, and see ehat you prefer?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I once saw a fishing-line and cut colored plastic mobile in a tank, the plastic floated naturally and the line was really thin. Made for a very neat quick ornament. Concerns I'd have are the fishing line getting snaggy or the edges being sharp.

Finger paint using child safe finger paints on the front and side glass on the outside, you can wipe it off and paint a new gift for your betta(s) every so often.

You can often find glass ornaments and nicknacks at garage sales, I had an under-lit couple of glass chess pieces in a 2.5 for a white Roundtail boy. Anything that lenses the view is entertaining to Betta.

Rocks, kids bath toys, hand cut "flamingo" girl betta shapes, etcetera.
Saw most of a "adventure set" from a barbie clone used... canoes, tent, camp stove and pots.

I've had my girls spend hours watching the bubbles in a sponge filter's pipe. Sherbert and Martin both would watch movies with me. Once saw an open-up hand from a mannequin that a boy was sitting on.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I am going all live. I have spent about 5 hours researching this morning and found two species I really enjoy and should do well!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

What do u mean all live? Plants?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, hopefully the plants AND the fish, lol! 

laughing, what sort of plants did you pick?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a corkscrew val because they ran out of regular italian val, two baby wendtti, moneywort, and java moss.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! You got a lot of live plants. Your tank will be beautiful.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The plan is to get the java moss to grow over the terra cotta pot (or at least inside of it!), to have the moneywort be more spread out, and get more val to make a nice background around the pot. So it's more "forrest-y". Then in front of the pot have the 2 wendtii growing, and leave that other half open for FREE SWIMMING! WOOT WOOT! :lol: 









It is kind of in the rough right now. I have to attach the java moss & wait for everything to grow. I purposely put the filter on the opposite side so they would get as little disruption as possible! The plants are also scattered-planted for optimum growth right now and will be placed properly when they get more "adult". Hopefully today I will get the heater in there to keep temperatures as stable as possible, and I will try and balance the water to how they like. As well, I will be baffling the INtake today, and once my tank is cycled I will change out this filter with sponges or just place a sponge right into the OUTtake. (As well, this will block any sneaky fish trying to jump in! ;-))

Soon I need to get fertilizers, and up my wattage to get them growing fast. I would like it to be full-grown within a few months compared to over a year... I might get some CO2 tabs as well, just to help my val along! Hehehe.... 

I love my planted tanks. <3

(Also, $15 for ALL those plants isn't bad!!)​


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Unfortanly I dont think you can do a sorority for cheap cause they needs alot of plants and hiding spaces and you have to start out with at least 5 females (correct me if Im wrong). But once you get going adding plants and whatnot here and there the fullness of the tank will get established. The good thing with the females is that you can use plastic plants so they're not as expensive as the silk. Also a coffee mug can work as a cave. good luck and post pics when your done!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

oops sorry didnt see there was more pages *facepalm* lol


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL! Its okay 

It is possible it just wouldn't look all that great. But I got the 10 gallon and decorated" cheap" for my male! 

This thread is pretty helpful for anyone I think! ^^


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

well all my tanks looks like a "shack" compared to my 20 gallon which is my sorority I started out with a few and gradually made it looked beautiful. My mom in law even sarcastically commented, "d**n you think you got enough plants in there" I just smile and said, "yeah it haves to be that way so they have room to hide".....I know she was jealous  lol


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

laughing,

Ooooo, your tank is looking good! 

One word of caution, about something I learned the hard way:

Gravel looks very beautiful, but over time can become a trap for organic wastes that build up and release toxic chemicals into the water. The less gravel in the tank, the less chance of this build up occuring.

Although plants will help, you'll want to be sure to vaccumm the unplanted gravel aggressively (not just on the surface) to remove as much organic waste as possible. You'd be surprised how much poop one betta can produce in a week, lol!

Feed sparingly, to avoid adding more organic waste to the gravel.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha yes! I noticed that as well!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> laughing,
> 
> Ooooo, your tank is looking good!
> 
> ...


+1
Sand is even worse for this. As it compacts down over time, it traps the gasses from decomposing matter, and they become toxic. When releases into the water colomn, they can pollute the tank.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a gravel vacuum that I use for all my water changes. I vigorously rub the gravel and shift it all around. Ya, I am ALWAYS surprised at the plant decay, poop, and food extras! 

Is that why you're supposed to sift around the sand everyday??

Thank you so much guys! ^^


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

callmeconfused said:


> +1
> Sand is even worse for this. As it compacts down over time, it traps the gasses from decomposing matter, and they become toxic. When releases into the water colomn, they can pollute the tank.


I have heard This is pretty rare with more coarse sands like pool filter sand...Every other week or so while I am cleaning my tanks I use my hand and stirup/ move the sand around so it doesn't get too compacted.It also helps not having more than 3" of sand if it is fine.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Quick question, I am using the filter from my cycled tank. If you aren't supplying them with ammonia do they die?

I have been dropping in fish food until I can get some pantyhose for the "shrimp" method but was curious. C:


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I have heard This is pretty rare with more coarse sands like pool filter sand...Every other week or so while I am cleaning my tanks I use my hand and stirup/ move the sand around so it doesn't get too compacted.It also helps not having more than 3" of sand if it is fine.


I had a 55 with pool filter sand and hundreds of MTS. Within 3 months a large area in the back of the tank turned black and became toxic. It was hidden by plants and when I went to move some of the plants one day, all the black sand was tossed up. The room smelled like rotten eggs. I tried removing the bad sand, but I still ended up loosing most of my fish. It had polluted the water column.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

callmeconfused said:


> I had a 55 with pool filter sand and hundreds of MTS. Within 3 months a large area in the back of the tank turned black and became toxic. It was hidden by plants and when I went to move some of the plants one day, all the black sand was tossed up. The room smelled like rotten eggs. I tried removing the bad sand, but I still ended up loosing most of my fish. It had polluted the water column.


Wow, first time hearing about it happening with pool filter sand! I use sand because of my corydoras. I may switch to eco complete _eventually._..but I will have to save up...8 tanks will be a bit expensive...:lol: I would do the mineralized topsoil thing..but my tanks are already setup..would be a pain tearing down my whole tank setups and redoing everything...:-?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ laughing, 

I *think* feeding the tank should cause enough ammonia. But if the filter already has Bacteria In it, I think you can go ahead and add the fish. The ammonia shouldn't spike. Good luck!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

callmeconfused,

"Within 3 months a large area in the back of the tank turned black and became toxic. It was hidden by plants and when I went to move some of the plants one day, all the black sand was tossed up."

I've seen this too, in my tank. I have fine sand for my corys and loach. It's only about 1" - 2" deep. I too removed some plants and found black sand; luckily the filtration dealt with the toxins and no one was lost. 

Usually when I vaccum, there isn't much too pick up. But before I siphon out the bad water, I'll give the sand a deep gentle stiring with a stick, and then proceed with the vaccum/water change.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Neil D,

Love that little crown on your betta!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I _was_ but he died during shipping. ;( 

Therefore I am trying to keep the bacteria alive. If I don't get one shipped out next week I will probably put my mollies in there for a few months until I get my new one.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ here fish-,

Thx!I used Photoshop on my schools Mac.

@ laughing

Oh I'm sorry. Hope you get another one. Throw a few mollies in there but keep tabs on water params;-) good luck!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

laughing,

I'm so sorry about your betta. That's sad news.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your fish!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

It was really upsetting because he had some of the best coloring and finnage of the spawn. I am indeed getting a new one, the debate is whether it is worth the risk! I will find out Monday. If I don't, in the 2 males and probably a couple females for them to enjoy for a few months. ^^


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Check out petco! of course not as good as most online breeders, AB, etc, there are really good fish there!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

No, this is my male I will be breeding with and I've already bought the male! This is a replacement! Haha! 

I don't have room for anymore! Maybe soon though... I am considering making a 'business' of breeding them just to make an excuse to get more, LOL!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

haha betta addiction...


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

_Excuse_ for betta addiction! 

I mean a 20 gallon sorority with 7 females for breeding and 4 males isn't bad. Especially since I am able to keep them outside! They'd all have lovely indoor tanks but for spawning and fry raising I can use the patio. And if it brings some kind of money it is a 'job' not an obsession, LOL.

I will have to wait for money for really nice pairs, though. I hate it when people breed just for money... if you're going to at least aim to make the fish better! C'mon people...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

A job? Yeah, and pigs fly... haha jkjk.  (well guess what? Swine Flu! Get It?)

Yeah, people should breed for the wellfare of the fish.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

It most definitely wouldn't be a job for me. It would be for making gorgeous fish with awesome finnage! Buuut, mom&bf will think 'money=job!'. Mwahahahah!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

A.C Moore sells River Rocks, Marbles for fish. I bought some from them and they work out great!!!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of possibly using some left over floor tile to maybe coat the bottom of my tank. The tiles are... well... floor tiles with a blue finish. 
Or is there something dangerous like a chemical or... the bottoms will soak up and mush....... who knows which is why I ask XD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Soak in a bucket for a month and find out. Not sure though...


----------

